# Kennel Heater



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these or if they have a better method for heating their dog house. Thanks

http://cozywinters.com/shop/kh-1000-1020.html


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

This is what I use.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/hound-heater-dog-house-furnace.html


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah I thought about that one but I saw it says it's only recommended for up to 25 cubic feet. I have a small shed about 5'x5' connected to a run in my backyard which would be would up around 200 cubic feet so I'm thinking the mat might be the best way. I don't really want to build a smaller box at this time.


----------

